# Santa Cruz en México



## Daniela (Nov 17, 2010)

Amigos alguien sabra donde puedo cotizar el precio de una Bicicleta Santa Cruz de mujer.

Ya saben que se acerca el aguinaldo y la verdad quisiera ver si en mi presupuesto estará el hacerme de una Juliana Santa Cruz, tuve la oportunidad de ver esa bicicleta en un viaje que hice a Tamaulipas y me quedé enamorada.

Pero necesito localizar a un distribuidor que sea confiable, bueno primero saber el precio, tengo una scott de mujer rigida.

Saben si en el DF hay algun distribuidor ?

gracias


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Santacruz bikes*



Daniela said:


> Amigos alguien sabra donde puedo cotizar el precio de una Bicicleta Santa Cruz de mujer.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxxsta (Sep 13, 2010)

my spanish isn't great so i'll answer in english. hope you can understand english. i know for sure bicimaniacos in navarte has/can get you a juliana. they had a nice booth at the bici expo and had mostly all the santa cruz frames. i visited the store this week becasue i too am interested in a santa cruz and they had a juliana in stock. if anything they can order one for you.


----------



## Daniela (Nov 17, 2010)

Chiazz si tú no escribes español yo enos inglés, pero igual el Lic Luis Carretero ya me ocntacto, asi que pss Gracias.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Daniela said:


> Chiazz si tú no escribes español yo enos inglés, pero igual el Lic Luis Carretero ya me ocntacto, asi que pss Gracias.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Daniela : 
Ya te envié un email con los datos e info, por ahí nos comunicamos para no alterar las reglas del foro .

Saludos y gracias .

the last biker


----------

